# Best way to drill threw stucco



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

Some old timers say chip away the stucco then drill some say use a grit type of hole saw opinions ? Love to hear your input guys.And by the way happy easter!Not just small holes i'm talking 6 inch cans thanks guys


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

sparkie702 said:


> Some old timers say chip away the stucco then drill some say use a grit type of hole saw opinions ? Love to hear your input guys.And by the way happy easter!Not just small holes i'm talking 6 inch cans thanks guys


 i hate to be a **** but im hoping to better your life. You drill through something, not threw it. Try running a standard holesaw backwards.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Next72969 said:


> i hate to be a **** but im hoping to better your life. You drill through something, not threw it. Try running a standard holesaw backwards.


You toast the blades that way. I don't deal with stucco ceilings at all but olf stucco exterior walls. I take the holesaw and hammer it into the cement to break it up. Once the circle is clean of cement, I attach arbor and holesaw thru plywood.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

one reason we carry two sets of hole-saws with us. good ones for cans and junk ones for hardi-board and other materials that rip teeth.


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Haven't cut stucco with one but on hardy board I use a fein multimaster with a carbide cutting attachment this is for outlet boxes though.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stucco over...????


Generally, you use the same carbide hole saw that you use for plaster.

And, ....they stuccoed the ceiling?


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you talking exterior stucco or lath and plaster?
If lath and plaster... I score it with my knife really good, then take my beater flat heat and chip it out very carefully around the pattern. Take a roto zip to the lath.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Carbide grit holesaw, there is no better solution for plaster or stucco.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> Carbide grit holesaw, there is no better solution for plaster or stucco.


I agree. If it's really stucco, there is chicken wire holding it up. Toothed holes saws will sometimes grab that chicken wire, twist and yank it, which makes a HUGE mess of the wall. Been there, done that...


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I used carbide grit holesaws for stucco before I retired and started living a life of luxury.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

How many cuts do you figure a carbide grit hole saw could do? 5, 20, 50, 100?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Holy man cuts do you figure a carbide grit hole saw could do? 5, 20, 50, 100?


Until you lose it.


----------

